# New Dolmar 60cc strato saw, PS 6100



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
Seems that nobody is talking about the new Dolmar PS 6100...well, let's do 
It has 59cc, 4.6 Hp and weighs 5.9 Kg or about 13 lbs, and it's a true strato saw !
Dolmar PS 6100 &bull; Motorsägen-Portal
The price tag in the pic says 779 Euro; a Stihl MS 362 and Husqvarna 560XP are listed at a bit more than 1000 Euro here...:cool2:
Max


----------



## computeruser (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting, interesting...


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty interesting. I notice that one is a prototype "not for sale". Hopefully it comes to the US in the near future, so we can check it out.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the looks of the air filter on that 6100, I bet it is better than what is on current models.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks cool for a strato... Air filter looks adequate but what do we know till we run the saw...? Stratos from what I hear are a PITA to do port work on.

The styling looks like they mixed the old 6800i/9010 "box" style with the "aero" design of the 6400-7900 and kicked out the 6100.

Seems like a direct contender with the ms362 for saws that need to meet US emission requirements.

6100 = 3.4 kw ~ 4.56 hp, 13lbs, 59cc
ms362 = 3.4Lw ~4.56 hp, 13lbs, 59cc

But look at the older stihl models. both 12.25-12.5lbs, 59-60cc
ms360 = 4.5 hp 
ms361 = 4.6 hp (or 5hp with muffler and carb tweak)

Which would you rather have??? an older, lighter saw that has potential to be ported for more power or the newer heavier saw that seems power potential is more limited? 

Where is dolmar with warrenty of their saws now b/c I know professional use on Stihl chainsaws just got cut to 90days!

And honestly why would Dolmar make another 60cc (ish) saw to contend with their 6400 which has a time tested proven platform?!?!?!? The 6400 already passes us emissions so why make another 60cc to release here? The market is already saturated with good/great 60cc saws... I would think their best move would be to make a 90-95cc to compete with the ms660 and 394/395 saws since thier 9010 was outlawed from the states for not passing EPA emissions... 
just my 2cents...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2012)

Or the 560xp; 3.5 kW / 4.8 hp (m) /4.7 hp (i), and 12.3 lbs (actually true) + autotune and revboost.....


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

The 6100 will be on sale in Germany in spring 2013 :msp_thumbup:
According to the specs and what I've heard of people running it, it can easily compete with the 362. The 560XP is a thing that must be kind of out of space...a saw that is just years ahead. Though, the price of the Dolmar is reall, really good, and if you don't need Rev Boost for limbing, it's a strong, light 60cc class saw. 
I don't know much about US emissions, but in europe they had to put a CAT on it (edit: On the 6400, 7300 and 7900). The 7910 got heavier andless hp, so it's not that interesting any more. The 6400 was basicaly the same saw as the 7900, same weight. That saw is useless...
The 6100 is 0,7 Kg lighter.
Max


----------



## mikefunaro (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> The 6100 will be on sale in Germany in spring 2013 :msp_thumbup:
> According to the specs and what I've heard of people running it, it can easily compete with the 362. The 560XP is a thing that must be kind of out of space...but the price of the Dolmar is really really good, and if you don't need Rec Boost, the Dolmar could do the Job.
> I don't know much about US emissions, but in europe they had to put a CAT on it. The 7910 got heavier andless hp, so it's not that interesting any more. The 6400 was basicaly the same saw as the 7900, same weight. That saw is useless...
> The 6100 is 0,7 Kg lighter.
> Max



The top cover looks like it was designed over the course of a lunch break


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

well, i like the design ! What i don't like is that they don't used snappers (how do you call Schnellverschlüsse ? ) on the cover.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> The 6100 will be on sale in Germany in spring 2013 :msp_thumbup:
> According to the specs and what I've heard of people running it, it can easily compete with the 362. The 560XP is a thing that must be kind of out of space...a saw that is just years ahead. Though, the price of the Dolmar is reall, really good, and if you don't need Rev Boost for limbing, it's a strong, light 60cc class saw.
> I don't know much about US emissions, but in europe they had to put a CAT on it. The 7910 got heavier andless hp, so it's not that interesting any more. The 6400 was basicaly the same saw as the 7900, same weight. That saw is useless...
> The 6100 is 0,7 Kg lighter.
> Max


...but still among the heavier 60cc saws....


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 19, 2012)

"Schnellverschlüsse" :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm gonna start calling them exactly that.

"Snap Latch" just lacks the same panache.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## deye223 (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> Hi,
> Seems that nobody is talking about the new Dolmar PS 6100...well, let's do
> It has 59cc, 4.6 Hp and weighs 5.9 Kg or about 13 lbs, and it's a true strato saw !
> Dolmar PS 6100 &bull; Motorsägen-Portal
> ...



man that thing is butt ugly , nice air filter but


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> Hi,
> Seems that nobody is talking about the new Dolmar PS 6100...well, let's do
> It has 59cc, 4.6 Hp and weighs 5.9 Kg or about 13 lbs, and it's a true strato saw !
> Dolmar PS 6100 &bull; Motorsägen-Portal
> ...



Max, thanks for the thread, especially the link :msp_thumbup:.

Hopefully Dolmar will stick with that pricing. I know nothing about the European market, but something tells me that Dolmar will need a pricing advantage to get the attention of Stihl & Husqvarna users.


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

Dolmars marketing in germany and liekely the rest of europe is beneath contempt. Service sometimes also, plus they ruined the reputation they once had with ugly and cheaply made homeowener saws like the PS 34 they sold in hardware stores. I've run (tested) 115, 7900, 4600 Speed and 5105 that ran better than any Stihl in their class or were, like the 7900, at least a lot lighter than a MS 460 whith similar performance and better handling. Husqvarna 353 and Dolmar 5105 cost less than 2/3 of a stihl 261 and still less than a 251 plastic saw. The 115 is still sold (they still can, because they sell than 500 units per year so that it does not have to pass the emissions !) and even cheaper...
Stihl dealers often doen't even allow discount on privats. People (privats) who just want the best product move to Stihl and pay list prices.
On many exhibitions, Stihl and Husqvarna have huge stands and Dolmar isn't even there. Just SOLO is even worse in that way, and they also make good saws...


----------



## spike60 (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> The 6100 will be on sale in Germany in spring 2013 :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I don't know much about US emissions, but in europe they had to put a CAT on it.
> Max



It's a strato, and it still needs a cat muffler? I don't get it. :confused2:


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> It's a strato, and it still needs a cat muffler? I don't get it. :confused2:




From what I was told it DOES NOT HAVE A CAT!! 
also if you look at the pics the muffler is not stainless like the cat ones are...



Scott


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry, I meant the 6400, 7300 and 7900. I screwed up the post a little bit editing some mistakes. Hard enough to write in english...
The 7900 an little sisters got a CAT and SLR (scavenging loss reduction) which increases weight and brings lower Hp. That makes the 6400even more useless. They were sold with huge discount here...
The 6100 is a strato without CAT and with 13lbs, weight is at least OK. The 560 XP is not comparable, no no...:msp_tongue:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> It's a strato, and it still needs a cat muffler? I don't get it. :confused2:



Yeah I don't know that I'm a big fan on the styling of the saw but if it performs better and is lighter in the 60cc class I will over look the styling issues. 

Even if a muff mod and carb tune gets this 6100 to 5hp; it will still be heavy for 60cc. Don't care if the 7910 is less powerful and more weight than the 7900... I'd still be inclined to buy a 6400 even if it's heavier than the 6100... At least the 6400 has upgrade potential to 79cc and porting capability since it's not a strato...

In fact i hope people start dropping their 6400 saws for the 6100... I'd love to buy them cheap and make 7900 saws out of them!!! :kilt:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> The 7900 an little sisters got a CAT and SLR (scavenging loss reduction) which increases weight and brings lower Hp. That makes the 6400even more useless. They were sold with huge discount here...
> The 6100 is a strato without CAT and with 13lbs, weight is at least OK. The 560 XP is not comparable, no no...:msp_tongue:



SLR and CAT are easy enough to get rid of reducing the weight and increasing the power...

14.1 lbs = 7900 79cc
13.1 lbs = 6100 59cc

I'd add a 1 lb for 20 cc's...

Wish I could get my hands on some of those discounted 6400-7900's!!!!!


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 19, 2012)

don't get me wrong, the 7900 is just genious ! A bit ugly and even more with dogs...but the saw itself  The 6400 not, it's same weight with much less power, no need for such a saw...unless it's sold cheap.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2012)

spike60 said:


> It's a strato, and it still needs a cat muffler? I don't get it. :confused2:



I don't believe it does, likely an error in the translation?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> don't get me wrong, the 7900 is just genious ! A bit ugly and even more with dogs...but the saw itself  The 6400 not, it's same weight with much less power, no need for such a saw...unless it's sold cheap.



big bore kits are only $90 here... Makes a 6400/6401 a 84cc saw real quick, real cheap!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I don't believe it does, likely an error in the translation?



Already covered... 6100 IS NOT a cat muff saw


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> "Schnellverschlüsse" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm gonna start calling them exactly that.
> 
> ...



True! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's not forget the fact the 6400 has the same stroke as a 7900 and will run with or outrun many 70cc saws + as others said you can mount a 79cc jug on one in a few minutes. Anyone that calls the 6400 useless hasn't ran one, and simply is judging it from a spreadsheet, not experience.

Having a saw about the weight of a 5100 with added power and a much lower price than it competitors 60cc saws, is a pretty obvious win. Even if the saws not at the top of it's class in design, it's still competitive and again affordable.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> well, i like the design ! What i don't like is that they don't used snappers (how do you call Schnellverschlüsse ? ) on the cover.



Looks like it has to me, but they don't look very user friendly.


----------



## gw165 (Sep 19, 2012)

I noticed that it doesn't have any thru holes in the fins to access cylinder bolts. Thought that usually indicated a clamshell design. In one of the pics you can see the threaded end of a bolt peeking thru the bottom of the cylinder base. Hope it's a homerun for Dolmar, as I really like them.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 20, 2012)

gw165 said:


> I noticed that it doesn't have any thru holes in the fins to access cylinder bolts. Thought that usually indicated a clamshell design. In one of the pics you can see the threaded end of a bolt peeking thru the bottom of the cylinder base. Hope it's a homerun for Dolmar, as I really like them.



You can see that it's a vertically split case, gasket and all and it's obviously a prototype. Furthermore the case looks to be based on the 5100, and the air filter looks like a step in the right direction, likely better than any option husky offers. I feel that if this saw isn't rushed out too early and proper reliability is established, it will be a hit.


----------



## Sabertooth (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks great. A late 50 cc would impress me more but whatever. 

Its a shame that my Dolmar dealer is probably the worst I had. Makes my Husky dealer look like they know a lot.


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 20, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Let's not forget the fact the 6400 has the same stroke as a 7900 and will run with or outrun many 70cc saws + as others said you can mount a 79cc jug on one in a few minutes. Anyone that calls the 6400 useless hasn't ran one, and simply is judging it from a spreadsheet, not experience.



i have even ran a 6400. And then a 7900. Same weight, same handling, but the power...
See, you are right saying that it can easily beeing upgraded and it's a real good, underrated saw especially if you are a saw tuner. But in my eyes it doesent make any sence for Dolmar to sell a "small" saw in a big package by discounts. The saw itself may not be useless, but i don't understand the strategy...
The 7900 was top of it's class in the sheet and in real, the 6400 is a good bucking saw, but to haevy and can only be sold with big discounts. For what else reason would one take the 6400 instead of the 7900 ?
Max


----------



## MotoMax (Sep 20, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> "Schnellverschlüsse" :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm gonna start calling them exactly that.
> 
> ...



Schnappverschluss would then be the exact translation für Snap Latch


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 20, 2012)

Any news on a 90+cc coming out?


----------



## SierraNevada (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried to take a look at that 6100, but somehow I've been permanently banned from there. This is funny because I've never been to that site before! Oh well, F'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't see a need for a 60cc saw in their line up at that weight, Dolmar's advantange has always been weight/power ratio, i.e. 7900,
6400, sure doesn't have any eye appeal, but the pleated air filter sure looks like an improvement, much more surface area. 
Hope this isn't going to be a trend with new Dolmar models. Have to agree with SawTroll on this one.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> I don't see a need for a 60cc saw in their line up at that weight, Dolmar's advantange has always been weight/power ratio, i.e. 7900,
> 6400, sure doesn't have any eye appeal, but the pleated air filter sure looks like an improvement, much more surface area.
> Hope this isn't going to be a trend with new Dolmar models. Have to agree with SawTroll on this one.



THIS...







Is eye appeal...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 20, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> I don't see a need for a 60cc saw in their line up at that weight, Dolmar's advantange has always been weight/power ratio, i.e. 7900,
> 6400, sure doesn't have any eye appeal, but the pleated air filter sure looks like an improvement, much more surface area.
> Hope this isn't going to be a trend with new Dolmar models. Have to agree with SawTroll on this one.



Right, power to weight isn't great (even if the weight should be true this time), and the looks just sucks! :msp_sleep:


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> THIS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like you better hang onto it, but another one NIB up on the shelf, if the 6100 is going to be the new trend. They sure look better in the red and black vs the Makita colors.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2012)

indiansprings said:


> Looks like you better hang onto it, but another one NIB up on the shelf, if the 6100 is going to be the new trend. They sure look better in the red and black vs the Makita colors.



Awe.... C'mon... Tell me this ain't a thing of beauty...
It's got it's work clothes on!!!






That blue will grow on ya...
:hmm3grin2orange:

And yeah... The 6100 don't have the "sexy" thing goin on... Hopefully that will change...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Awe.... C'mon... Tell me this ain't a thing of beauty...
> It's got it's work clothes on!!!
> 
> 
> ...



If it puts out the looks can be over looked. I mean the 7900 has proven that. JMO:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it puts out the looks can be over looked. I mean the 7900 has proven that. JMO:biggrin::biggrin:



See how nicely they ride in a truck???
No flopping over...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 20, 2012)

MotoMax said:


> don't get me wrong, the 7900 is just genious ! A bit ugly and even more with dogs...but the saw itself  The 6400 not, it's same weight with much less power, no need for such a saw...unless it's sold cheap.





You and I will have to agree to disagree on this subject.
I have a 6400 and it is one of my favorite saws by far!
The power of a 70cc saw at the cost of a 50cc saw!

The weight isn't a factor for what I use it for. If I were trying to limb with it, it might be a different story, but I have better limbing saws.
I have found that most of the people who don't have a deep respect for the 6400 are those whose only knowledge of it comes from reading a sheet of paper.


Mike


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 20, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You and I will have to agree to disagree on this subject.
> I have a 6400 and it is one of my favorite saws by far!
> The power of a 70cc saw at the cost of a 50cc saw!
> 
> ...



Sort of like the Jonsered 2165, has a loyal following around here...Some guys could give a rip less about 2171 or husky 372.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it's hard for some to wrap their heads around the fact the we're hard core saw elitists. Let me ask how many of you would buy a FarmBoss? Now I'll ask you how many FarmBos saws does Stihl sell? I don't know the hard numbers, but I would bet Stihl sells more of them than their pro saws by a huge margin.

The 6400 actually makes perfect sense if you let logic inter into the equation. You have a overbuilt pro saw that is overkill for 99.9% of the people on earth, + it's more formidable and capable than any 50cc saw ever made. The Dolmar dealers that I've met {like with the FarmBoss} sell more 6400 and 510 than they do their higher end counterparts. My friends the manufactures know what they're doing more than a group of elitists typing away on the internet. They have the sales numbers and they know the market, and the 6400 is a much bigger chunk of that market than the 7900 ever will be, just go to any HomeDepot, or have a look on Ebay.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 20, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it puts out the looks can be over looked. JMO:biggrin::biggrin:



Not the next morning. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 20, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Not the next morning. :msp_w00t:



It was just a matter of time before someone did this...
:msp_rolleyes:
Spike just couldn't resist...


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 20, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think it's hard for some to wrap their heads around the fact the we're hard core saw elitists. Let me ask how many of you would buy a FarmBoss? Now I'll ask you how many FarmBos saws does Stihl sell? I don't know the hard numbers, but I would bet Stihl sells more of them than their pro saws by a huge margin.
> 
> The 6400 actually makes perfect sense if you let logic inter into the equation. You have a overbuilt pro saw that is overkill for 99.9% of the people on earth, + it's more formidable and capable than any 50cc saw ever made. The Dolmar dealers that I've met {like with the FarmBoss} sell more 6400 and 510 than they do their higher end counterparts. My friends the manufactures know what they're doing more than a group of elitists typing away on the internet. They have the sales numbers and they know the market, and the 6400 is a much bigger chunk of that market than the 7900 ever will be, just go to any HomeDepot, or have a look on Ebay.


That's the sad part of the story, and it gets worse when the dealers push those saws, as they likely make more money that way.....:msp_angry:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That's the sad part of the story, and it gets worse when the dealers push those saws, as they likely make more money that way.....:msp_angry:



No my friend, most people simply don't need or want a 600 or 1,000 dollar saw to cut a few downed branches or a few cords of wood a year. Dealers sell, what sells, most people are not going to buy the type of saws we do, they have no real reason to.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> No my friend, most people simply don't need or want a 600 or 1,000 dollar saw to cut a few downed branches or a few cords of wood a year. Dealers sell, what sells, most people are not going to buy the type of saws we do, they have no real reason to.



Well, 1000 USD may not get you a pro saw from Stihl here, except the 241 and 201 - and it surely won't be enough for a Husky one - Stihl surely is the cheaper pro saw brand here - but I mostly pay what the Huskys cost. dolmar prices used to be somewhere inbetween when they were imported here, but closer to Husky level that Stihl level. Regarding lesser than pro saws, the picture is way different though.....


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 21, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it puts out the looks can be over looked. I mean the 7900 has proven that. JMO:biggrin::biggrin:





spike60 said:


> Not the next morning. :msp_w00t:



The walk of shame....

[video=youtube;uivbBu1pXRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uivbBu1pXRg[/video]


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 21, 2012)

Now that a 60cc strato is being shown to the public, as mentioned, I wonder how far away (hoping) the new 90+cc saw is ?


----------



## spike60 (Sep 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> No my friend, most people simply don't need or want a 600 or 1,000 dollar saw to cut a few downed branches or a few cords of wood a year. Dealers sell, what sells, most people are not going to buy the type of saws we do, they have no real reason to.



Offering different displacement saw models on a common chassis is not all that different from going to the car dealer and being able to choose from 3 or 4 different engines for your pick-up truck or car. Not everybody needs a Cummins or a PowerStroke under the hood. If the overall design of the saw is sound, as in the case of the Dolmar "7900" family, then we have three decent saws to pick from. The type of buyer that Andre is talking about does not need to, and would never see the logic, in spending an extra $200-$300 to be one second quicker through a 12" firewood log. 

Dolmar's problem is less the fact that the 6401 is on that frame, and more the fact that beyond that chassis, they have very few models that stand out in the crowd. Even on a site like this, hardly anything else ever gets talked about.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 21, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Offering different displacement saw models on a common chassis is not all that different from going to the car dealer and being able to choose from 3 or 4 different engines for your pick-up truck or car. Not everybody needs a Cummins or a PowerStroke under the hood. If the overall design of the saw is sound, as in the case of the Dolmar "7900" family, then we have three decent saws to pick from. The type of buyer that Andre is talking about does not need to, and would never see the logic, in spending an extra $200-$300 to be one second quicker through a 12" firewood log.
> 
> Dolmar's problem is less the fact that the 6401 is on that frame, and more the fact that beyond that chassis, they have very few models that stand out in the crowd. Even on a site like this, hardly anything else ever gets talked about.



Exactly... 
For an example, I give you...
John Deere

4440,4640,4840 models... All built on the same platform...
range from ~140 - 180 HP...
Guess which model was the biggest seller???


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 5, 2013)

The PS-6100 is now on the German website, with more pics and specs. I'm really liking the air filter setup, plus it apparently has some type of pre-filtering system.
DOLMAR - PS-6100


----------



## phil21502 (Feb 5, 2013)

Y can't I find the pics? Lol


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 5, 2013)

pretty cool....13.2 lbs vs a 562 which weighs in at 12.6 lbs and 4.55 hp vs 4.7hp for a 562....truth will be out in the field and the woods not in the numbers...

More than anything im curious if this is a strato or will come to the US heavy equipped with a cat

I know in most cases these cats are removable but it's, at the very least, an added and inevitable expense that accompanies the saw


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 5, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> The PS-6100 is now on the German website, with more pics and specs. I'm really liking the air filter setup, plus it apparently has some type of pre-filtering system.
> DOLMAR - PS-6100



That filter reminds me of an Echo chainsaw but I think that it will be a good setup. It should be an improvement over the flocked filters on my 5100 and 7300.


----------



## kr5258 (Feb 5, 2013)

Translated to english: Google Translate

Looks to have the inboard chain adjuster and a larger oil adjusting screw.


----------



## Tree Feller (Feb 6, 2013)

So I wonder what the price may be over here in the US? I would guess $599.00?


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 6, 2013)

Tree Feller said:


> So I wonder what the price may be over here in the US? I would guess $599.00?



No idea, for that matter we don't even know if it's destined for the US market. It most like will show up here eventually, if I had to take a stab at it I'd say fall of 2015


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like it has to me, but they don't look very user friendly.


I have to ask what's not user friendly about these? 3 quick snaps away from the entire top end of the saw?? side chain adjuster and inboard clutch making rim swaps easier???



SawTroll said:


> Right, power to weight isn't great (even if the weight should be true this time), and the looks just sucks! :msp_sleep:


true 13lbs for 60cc isn't the best but with a muff mod this thing might be able to out cut a 6400??? who knows until someone gets one!



SawTroll said:


> That's the sad part of the story, and it gets worse when the dealers push those saws, as they likely make more money that way.....:msp_angry:


x2 no kidding... 
Dealer "hey this $300 Farmboss will do everything you need" 
Buyer "cool thanks, i'll buy it!"
=======3months later down the road========
Buyer "hey man my saw is toast and I used synthetic oil and all"
Dealer " you must have miss mixed or forgot to mix the gas right"
Buyer "no way I did everything just like the manual, give me a new saw or fix this one!"
Dealer "no way, go buy a new one off the shelf we can't do anything about user abuse."

40% profit on several saws is more than, profit on 1 pro saw and the few bucks in repairs. Shops have to pay over head on the shop and technicians... Plus this way they can make their dealer REPs happy by selling more units!
 Dummies! I see this all to often no matter what



Tim Carroll said:


> That filter reminds me of an Echo chainsaw but I think that it will be a good setup. It should be an improvement over the flocked filters on my 5100 and 7300.


I think that filter will probably help sell quite a few of those. Air filtration is something that only Husky has been really good at but if Dolmar starts switching over to these pleated air filters I'm definatly lovin that! I wonder what they are using and if you can clean these filters with water/soap??? I'm sorry but flocked air filters are a thing of the past. I have been using a professional hot melt glue gun to add synthetic felt to my old flocked filters. Cheap fix and they are cleanable and reusable that way...



Edge & Engine said:


> No idea, for that matter we don't even know if it's destined for the US market. It most like will show up here eventually, if I had to take a stab at it I'd say fall of 2015


That's stupid! LOL... I guess that tells us that it will be Fall 2017 before we see the new 90-100cc Dolmar...

So I'm forgetting... Is this 6100 a Cat or not? the "SAS" has me wondering... I got money that says this saw will push closer to 5hp with some tweaks and mods!

I do know someone in Germany in the Military... He could probably snag me one and ship it military freight so we can get a look at one early! Wonder what it would cost...??? Also have to wonder if Makita will just bring it over in Blue colors????


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess I've just never had the "trouble" with the air filters on the Dolmars... It's just a non-issue to me...
Does that make me weird???


I've run WAY worse on Stihl's...


----------



## Axlerod74 (Feb 6, 2013)

Edge & Engine said:


> The PS-6100 is now on the German website, with more pics and specs. I'm really liking the air filter setup, plus it apparently has some type of pre-filtering system.
> DOLMAR - PS-6100



According to Dolmar's site, it is 61cc...........


----------



## nstueve (Feb 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I guess I've just never had the "trouble" with the air filters on the Dolmars... It's just a non-issue to me...
> Does that make me weird???
> 
> I've run WAY worse on Stihl's...



Nah... doesn't make you weird... Later down the road i will probably not even think or care about it but for now... I think about flocked air filters falling apart and going into the intake and wearing on the P&C from the intake side. Dust particles of any size will cause some mi-nute wear so I'd just like to keep them out if I can. I know most of my saws won't go the distance with me, but it's nice to know that a little better air filtration will make them last that much longer... Does that make me weird? 

And yeah... Stihls are probably the most notorious for not having any prefilter or good prefilter... Actually had a guy come back with a farmboss I sold him and told me it wouldn't run... Blew off the air filter and it started in 2 pulls...


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a Strato saw with no Cat. Going to be released in Germany this spring but no ETA for the US. Probably going to be fall 2013 at the earliest.

SAS = Stratified Air Scavenging

Is the advertised weight of the 562 the actual scaled weight with everything but the bar, chain, & fluids?


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 6, 2013)

166 said:


> This is a Strato saw with no Cat. Going to be released in Germany this spring but no ETA for the US. Probably going to be fall 2013 at the earliest.
> 
> SAS = Stratified Air Scavenging
> 
> Is the advertised weight of the 562 the actual scaled weight with everything but the bar, chain, & fluids?



Should mod well then... That's nice to know...


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I guess I've just never had the "trouble" with the air filters on the Dolmars... It's just a non-issue to me...
> Does that make me weird???
> 
> 
> I've run WAY worse on Stihl's...



It has never been a problem but it does concern me when you have some fines inside the filter. (The fines are small enough that it probably is not going to hurt anything but seeing a film of small particles inside the filter it does scare you at first.) The problem has been mitigated for me after some use, it seems like after the filters have been on for a while I see less fines inside the filter. I never had my 029 do that but I do not have to brush the filter off every couple of tanks or so on my 5100 like you would have to on my 029. At the end of the day I think most would agree that the new filter on the 6100 is an improvement. You are not weird, I can totally see your point.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 6, 2013)

166 said:


> This is a Strato saw with no Cat. Going to be released in Germany this spring but no ETA for the US. Probably going to be fall 2013 at the earliest.
> 
> SAS = Stratified Air Scavenging
> 
> Is the advertised weight of the 562 the actual scaled weight with everything but the bar, chain, & fluids?





I've wondered about the supposed weight of the 562 myself, some published specs are very generous to the saw being sold.

I'm looking forward to the 6100 coming to the US. It will be added to my stable when it gets here.



Mr. HE


----------



## wyk (Feb 6, 2013)

The 6400 is 14lbs 10oz, and the MS361 is closer to 13lbs than 12.5.

361.JPG photo - WYK photos at pbase.com
7900 bb.JPG photo - WYK photos at pbase.com

I'm curious to see the price and performance in the US.



nstueve said:


> Looks cool for a strato... Air filter looks adequate but what do we know till we run the saw...? Stratos from what I hear are a PITA to do port work on.
> 
> The styling looks like they mixed the old 6800i/9010 "box" style with the "aero" design of the 6400-7900 and kicked out the 6100.
> 
> ...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2013)

166 said:


> This is a Strato saw with no Cat. Going to be released in Germany this spring but no ETA for the US. Probably going to be fall 2013 at the earliest.
> 
> SAS = Stratified Air Scavenging
> 
> Is the advertised weight of the 562 the actual scaled weight with everything but the bar, chain, & fluids?



All the reasonably reliable evidence points at a true empty PHO weight of 12.8 lbs/ 5.8 kg for the 562xp, which also is the spec over in Europe.

The 12.3 lbs weight of the 560xp has been confirmed by KWF, but that is the only reasonably reliable sourse on that one ,so far.

6.0 kg is 13.2 lbs btw, not 13.0 as stated earlier in the thread.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 6, 2013)

What type of wood are you guys cutting that you have so much prolems with flocked filters? I have a sharp chain that alone helps a lot! Just being a nuicance! 

Back to seriousness!

Would like to see the saws filled with the equal amount of fuel and equal set up to get a good comparison. 

Dolmar 6100
fuel tank 0.8 litres = 1.7 pints (that sure is a lot of fuel with a lot of cutting time!)
oil tank 0.48 litres = 0.126 pints

Husqvarna 562 (now this becomes strange because on the US and the German Husqvarna site are totally different numbers!)
fuel tank ? litres = ? pints (no mention what so ever!)
oil tank 0.35 litres = 0.092 pints (US 0.7 pint)

Wonder how that would end.

7


----------



## wyk (Feb 6, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> What type of wood are you guys cutting that you have so much prolems with flocked filters? I have a sharp chain that alone helps a lot! Just being a nuicance!
> 
> Back to seriousness!
> 
> ...



Good point. The MS660 on paper weighs nearly a pound more than the 390xp. But in reality, the 390xp is only about 8 ounces lighter. But, it can carry 10 ounces more liquids. So a 390 can actually weigh more overall. Even so, I would easily trade powerhead weight for more fuel and oil capacity.


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> All the reasonably reliable evidence points at a true empty PHO weight of 12.8 lbs/ 5.8 kg for the 562xp, which also is the spec over in Europe.
> 
> The 12.3 lbs weight of the 560xp has been confirmed by KWF, but that is the only reasonably reliable sourse on that one ,so far.
> 
> 6.0 kg is 13.2 lbs btw, not 13.0 as stated earlier in the thread.



I see where TK scaled a dry 562 at 12.8 lbs. So we are at 12.8 vs 13.2 on the two saws. The 13.2/6.0kg should be the out of the box weight.



7sleeper said:


> What type of wood are you guys cutting that you have so much prolems with flocked filters? I have a sharp chain that alone helps a lot! Just being a nuicance!
> 
> Back to seriousness!
> 
> ...



Yes the fuel & oil tanks are larger on the 6100 than the 6400-7910 series. They are advertising a up to 30 minute run time.

Fuel Capacities:
PS-5105 = .47L
PS-6100 = .80L
PS-7910 = .75L
PS-9010 = 1.0L

562XP = .65L (Advertised in the 562XP Owners Manual)


----------



## 166 (Feb 6, 2013)

View attachment 277664


----------



## rms61moparman (Feb 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I guess I've just never had the "trouble" with the air filters on the Dolmars... It's just a non-issue to me...
> Does that make me weird???
> 
> 
> I've run WAY worse on Stihl's...





I've never had any "trouble" with the filters on ANY saws.
Anyone arguing about filters in this country is just "borrowing something to complain about"!

When saws get to the point that the only thing I have left to worry about is air filtration, I won't have any worries at ALL!!!


Mike


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 6, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> I've never had any "trouble" with the filters on ANY saws.
> Anyone arguing about filters in this country is just "borrowing something to complain about"!
> 
> When saws get to the point that the only thing I have left to worry about is air filtration, I won't have any worries at ALL!!!
> ...



I'm willing to agree with you on that, just don't tell me the sideways balance is an issue.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Feb 6, 2013)

rms61moparman said:


> I've never had any "trouble" with the filters on ANY saws.
> Anyone arguing about filters in this country is just "borrowing something to complain about"!
> 
> When saws get to the point that the only thing I have left to worry about is air filtration, I won't have any worries at ALL!!!
> ...



I have seen zero issues with the 50cc saws. But the small flocked filters on the larger saws under commercial use simply don't cut it. From what I've seen with the timber fallers around here, it's not that they don't filter adequately, the issue is that the interval between cleanings is frequent and becomes less and less until it has to be replaced because just blowing it off no longer gets enough of the particles out.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 21, 2013)

The first thread on the new 6100 here in germany that I am aware of.

Raubüberfall bei Detlev &bull; Motorsägen-Portal

7


----------



## tdi-rick (Apr 21, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> The first thread on the new 6100 here in germany that I am aware of.
> 
> Raubüberfall bei Detlev &bull; Motorsägen-Portal
> 
> 7



Thanks, I had to run the thread through google translate but I think I've gotten the gist of most of it.
Unfortunately my German sucks.

I like the airfilter, that'll be well appreciated in this part of the world.
It's also really clean around the sprocket/chain area, nice.

Not too fussed on the styling, but it's a saw, not a piece of industrial art, and they have to hide the twin throttle butterflies somehow.


----------



## cambl (Apr 21, 2013)

*Primer?*



166 said:


> View attachment 277664



Is that a primer bulb on the fuel tank?


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 21, 2013)

cambl said:


> Is that a primer bulb on the fuel tank?


No, that's a tracking beacon so the EPA knows where you are.


----------



## cambl (Apr 21, 2013)

Chris-PA said:


> No, that's a tracking beacon so the EPA knows where you are.



Ok good, we need to be compliant. I didn't think Dolmar would put a useless primer on a "pro" saw.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 21, 2013)

MSRP in the US is under $600.00 with 20"b&c. Should fit well in the DOLMAR line-up between the 5105 and the 6400. We are expecting them in June-which is about the time the snow will finally melt around here!:bang:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2013)

cambl said:


> Is that a primer bulb on the fuel tank?



It does have one, but it isn't on the tank....


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 21, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It does have one, but it isn't on the tank....



If you look really closely it looks like it's on the part of the case that hangs down over the tank so to speak. To me that still looks vulnerable and if the saw has to have one I'd much rather it be recessed into the saw a bit. 

I know people are saying they make things easier to start, and they probably do, but my 372 and 576 dont have them and they start up just fine. Hopefully the current bulbs are of a material that's ethanol resistant and will last a LONG time. I have not had any bulb failures on any recent equipment, but my equipment doesn't get all that much hours. Not sure if time or use is a bigger factor affecting bulb life. 

What I will say I hope this dolmar has (and this is a preference thing--I respect the fact that people will disagree) is increased throttle travel. The 510 and 7900s I had were great saws but the one sticking point I always had was the fact that the trottle trigger doesn't really go down that far. For short bouts of cutting it was fine but what ends up happening is my pointer and possibly middle finger sit on the handle in a different position that the rest of my hand for an extended period of time. I probably tend to grip things tighter than I need to anyway, but after a days worth of cutting those fingers start to bother me.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2013)

mikefunaro said:


> If you look really closely it looks like it's on the part of the case that hangs down over the tank so to speak. To me that still looks vulnerable and if the saw has to have one I'd much rather it be recessed into the saw a bit.
> .....



Yep, on the "overhang", to the right and up from the rear handle.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 21, 2013)

166 said:


> I see where TK scaled a dry 562 at 12.8 lbs. So we are at 12.8 vs 13.2 on the two saws. The 13.2/6.0kg should be the out of the box weight.
> 
> .....


 "Should be" are the right words, we don't know if it is true yet - btw, that is the same as the true weight of the MS362 (according to KWF)......


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 21, 2013)

I can add the data from another thread



7sleeper said:


> This is a quote from a german thread comparing the data of the 6100, 362 and 562.
> 
> _vollgetankt gibts keine angaben vom hersteller: hab mir aber eben die arbeit gemacht und vollgetankt mit 45cm Schiene und Kette gewogen:
> = 8,2kg auf der anzeige der personenwage. => fully fueled fuel and chain oil with 18inch bar & chain = 8.2kg ~ 18.077lbs
> ...



7


----------



## cambl (May 2, 2013)

*ps-6100*

Looks like distributors have these on order, due in July. 

Has anyone here in the States been able to run a pre-production model and take a look inside at the carb/intake and exhaust systems?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 2, 2013)

cambl said:


> Looks like distributors have these on order, due in July.
> 
> Has anyone here in the States been able to run a pre-production model and take a look inside at the carb/intake and exhaust systems?



See the above link from me. Very good photos. 

The first responses from users are very positiv. I'll just quote one from a german thread. The link is here 5105, 6100 oder 6400 &bull; Motorsägen-Portal



sisu said:


> Halllo!
> Nach mittlerweile so ca. 40 Tankfüllungen schätze ich mal gibt es von meiner Seite her schon ein paar Erfahrungswerte und das wären folgende:
> ich hoffe Du bist genauso zufrieden mit der Dolmar 6100 wie wir, einfach geil die Säge. Dreht wie die sprichwörtliche Sau und braucht relativ wenig Treibstoff. Ich habe meine Sägen mit 45cm 3/8 VM geordert. Das ist für mich die Allround Säge schlechthin, ich habe schon Eichen und Buchen mit einem BHD von 80cm gefällt und das funktioniert super.
> Wir fangen nächste Woche einen Tannen Starkholz Kahlschlag an und ich schätze da werden die 7900er in der Alubox stehen bleiben.
> ...



A quick translate:

_After about 40 tanks of fuel now I guess it's time for some experience and that would be the following:
I hope you're as happy with the Dolmar 6100 as we are, just cool the saw. Spinning like the proverbial sow and requires relatively little fuel. I ordered my saws with 45cm 3/8 VM. That to me is the quintessential all-round saw, I already felled oak and beech trees with a DBH(Diameter at breast height) of 80cm and it works great.
We start next week on a fir heavy timber clearcutting and I guess the 7900 will remain in the aluminum box.
Certainly exceeds a Dolmar 6400 performance-wise, equaly from her handling.
I would classify them in the category Husky 357, 560 and 562, but just lower price with high quality._

7


----------



## huskydude (May 2, 2013)

so in Europe, is it standard fare to include a carburetor tuning screwdriver?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 2, 2013)

huskydude said:


> so in Europe, is it standard fare to include a carburetor tuning screwdriver?



On all my Dolmar and Stihl chainsaws it has been included. Some of the smaller stuff has d or dd or splined. But the regular stuff it's included. Even my Makita electric chainsaw had the Dolmar set included! :hmm3grin2orange: But I think that that was a mistake by the store because the one I gave my BIL as a present didn't have one included.  I was thinking about complaining but maybe I would have had to give mine back. 

7


----------



## huskydude (May 2, 2013)

that's great. Our EPA is a joke.


----------



## exSW (May 2, 2013)

My 420 came with a screwdriver along with the squench and a "L" handle torx.Please more info on the 6100 hopefully the EPA doesn't cut its nut$ off.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 2, 2013)

exSW said:


> My 420 came with a screwdriver along with the squench and a "L" handle torx.Please more info on the 6100 hopefully the EPA doesn't cut its nut$ off.



Don't think they can. It is a strato saw, just like a bunch of other pro saws out there.

7


----------



## tdi-rick (May 2, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> *Certainly exceeds a Dolmar 6400 performance-wise, equaly from her handling*.
> I would classify them in the category Husky 357, 560 and 562, but just lower price with high quality.[/I]
> 
> 7



This is an excellent comparison/comment as those that have used a 6400 are generally impressed by the power/torque from the cc's, weight and handling of the chassis notwithstanding.

I know I was.


----------



## cambl (May 3, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find a parts breakdown yet? All my searches turned up nothing.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2013)

They're HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> They're HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!



Well put one together and run it!!
How's it compare to the 2260??
:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 24, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> They're HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!



I was gonna stop in for something else, I forget what now. Be there in a bit...


----------



## Franny K (Sep 24, 2013)

cambl said:


> Has anyone been able to find a parts breakdown yet? All my searches turned up nothing.


They don't seem to be hiding them go to the bottom of the product description page I put here and follow the link.
DOLMAR - PS-6100

this model doesn't seem loaded into the on line ordering system yet.


----------



## mitch95100 (Sep 24, 2013)

Let me do some looking and possibly some diagrams.

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 24, 2013)

Tried it, liked it. Trying to resist CAD...


----------



## dl5205 (Sep 24, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Tried it, liked it. Trying to resist CAD...



You have a tutorial for PICS in your sig....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;6mhCbBrCYFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mhCbBrCYFE[/video] 

Not the greatest but here's a video. Not mine obviously...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 24, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> You have a tutorial for PICS in your sig....



Phone was in the car, camera at home. 


Sorry.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Well put one together and run it!!
> How's it compare to the 2260??
> :msp_wink:



Couldn't find my carb adjusting screwdriver-I think pele has it in his tackle box up in Canada!

We'll put em both to the test at Denny's in a couple weekends!

Amazingly easy to start-even without decomp!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 24, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Couldn't find my carb adjusting screwdriver-I think pele has it in his tackle box up in Canada!
> 
> We'll put em both to the test at Denny's in a couple weekends!
> 
> Amazingly easy to start-even without decomp!



Did you weigh it?
:msp_wink:
Then kick Pele's butt with it...???


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Did you weigh it?
> :msp_wink:
> Then kick Pele's butt with it...???



I'll top it off with fluids and scale it tomorrow. It's got the big 7900 style dog-so with the 18"-64dl bar and chain it only has 15" of usable bar.:bang:

pele is gone fishin' til Monday...............


----------



## 166 (Sep 24, 2013)

Large Picture Slide Show

<iframe src="http://photos.fastcutting.com/Slideshow.aspx?gallery=4279140&mt=Photo" height="430" width="530" frameborder="0" scrolling="no"></iframe>


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 25, 2013)

Dammit! I gotsta call my rep and nag him to get one of those to me yesterday!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2013)

Very simple and straightforward design. Add in the fact that they will sell in the $525-$550 range-I think they have hit a homerun with this saw!


----------



## moody (Sep 25, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Very simple and straightforward design. Add in the fact that they will sell in the $525-$550 range-I think they have hit a homerun with this saw!



At that price if it performs in the ball park of a MS 362 I'd say people in the market for a 60cc would be silly to overlook it. I've got a 60cc void in my line up and I like the price range and never had issues with Dolmar equipment. Hopefully I'll get a chance to run one in the future.


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2013)

moody said:


> At that price if it performs in the ball park of a MS 362 I'd say people in the market for a 60cc would be silly to overlook it. I've got a 60cc void in my line up and I like the price range and never had issues with Dolmar equipment. Hopefully I'll get a chance to run one in the future.



There's also the redmax gz7000. They invented stratocharging.


----------



## Franny K (Sep 25, 2013)

Does this one get a 300 hour epa rating with a hollow muffler? Some of their offerings get a 125 rating with a catalyst.


----------



## Termite (Sep 25, 2013)

Does this saw have a compression release? It may need one if it has 200psi compression.
And, does the plastic piece with the name Dolmar do anything but add weight and provide a place to advertise?


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 25, 2013)

zogger said:


> There's also the redmax gz7000. They invented stratocharging.



Redmax did Develop "Strato Charging" BUT they DID NOT Develop the GZ7000/Husky 570 That one was Husky's fault!!


Scott


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 25, 2013)

Franny K said:


> Does this one get a 300 hour epa rating with a hollow muffler? Some of their offerings get a 125 rating with a catalyst.



Ths PS6400C with a CAT is the closest model to the New PS6100SAS With No Cat Does have a 300 hour EPA rating if that Number is that important to you..


Scott


----------



## Termite (Sep 25, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Ths PS6400C with a CAT is the closest model to the New PS6100SAS With No Cat Does have a 300 hour EPA rating if that Number is that important to you..
> 
> 
> Scott



300 hour EPA rating? What does that mean? Sorry?


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Redmax did Develop "Strato Charging" BUT they DID NOT Develop the GZ7000/Husky 570 That one was Husky's fault!!
> 
> 
> Scott




Don't hear much about that dual tag model. Good, bad, meh?


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 25, 2013)

Termite said:


> 300 hour EPA rating? What does that mean? Sorry?



Nothing to due with engine life... It is the rating the EPA wants the saw to RUN CLEAN at


Scott


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Redmax did Develop "Strato Charging" BUT they DID NOT Develop the GZ7000/Husky 570 That one was Husky's fault!!
> 
> 
> Scott



True, Husky must take the blame and shame for that silly creation! umpkin2:


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 25, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Nothing to due with engine life... It is the rating the EPA wants the saw to RUN CLEAN at
> 
> 
> Scott



Is it the same for all strato saws?

7


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 25, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Is it the same for all strato saws?
> 
> 7



Strato or non Strato the EPA Tag is their rating of how long they want the engine to Run Clean to EPA Standards some engines have 75 some 125 some 200 some 300 etc.


Scott


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> True, Husky must take the blame and shame for that silly creation! umpkin2:




What is wrong with them, they just don't cut well or what? Specs say some decent HP.....


----------



## Franny K (Sep 25, 2013)

cuttinscott said:


> Strato or non Strato the EPA Tag is their rating of how long they want the engine to Run Clean to EPA Standards some engines have 75 some 125 some 200 some 300 etc.
> 
> 
> Scott



My understanding is the hour number is more like the time it can run before some pollution quota is reached. In my limited experience it effects fumes breathed and goo around the exhaust. Probably there is something similar to a fleet average in this business. The manuals I have/have read have a general section with 75,125,and 300 actually in print.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2013)

zogger said:


> What is wrong with them, they just don't cut well or what? Specs say some decent HP.....



Not really decent when you consider the weigh. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Not really decent when you consider the weigh. :msp_wink:



I don't know why they made that model...

Was it a marketing idea that went afoul???

Not that they're bad, just sort of no home for them. Who would have been the targeted consumer group?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 25, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> Couldn't find my carb adjusting screwdriver-I think pele has it in his tackle box up in Canada!
> 
> We'll put em both to the test at Denny's in a couple weekends!
> 
> Amazingly easy to start-even without decomp!



Is this screwdriver the female torx style one to adjust the new splined adjustment screws on the 9010 for example? I ask because my local Dolmar dealer indicated that he was forbidden from Dolmar and the EPA from providing the adjustment screwdriver(s) and could in fact be fined a lot for doing so. Any alteration of the carb from the factory baseline, from a dealer or end-user perspective was illegal, not that it would necessarily stop me or anyone else. :taped:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't know why they made that model...
> 
> Was it a marketing idea that went afoul???
> 
> Not that they're bad, just sort of no home for them. Who would have been the targeted consumer group?



As I understood it was supposed to be the Husqvarna homeowner version of a MS650 Stihl...


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> As I understood it was supposed to be the Husqvarna homeowner version of a MS650 Stihl...



Well no wonder it went over like a fart in a space suit...
:amazed:


----------



## rburg (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe the 570 replaced the 365 in the US when it came out. That did not last very long. The 575 replaced the 372 in the US at the same time.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> Is this screwdriver the female torx style one to adjust the new splined adjustment screws on the 9010 for example? I ask because my local Dolmar dealer indicated that he was forbidden from Dolmar and the EPA from providing the adjustment screwdriver(s) and could in fact be fined a lot for doing so. Any alteration of the carb from the factory baseline, from a dealer or end-user perspective was illegal, not that it would necessarily stop me or anyone else. :taped:



It is more like a D shaped female torx style. Dolmar has part numbers for 2 different screwdrivers one for the Zama and one for the Walbro carbs. We are forbidden to sell them over the counter-and were told that a red flag would fly if we tried to order bunches of them..........


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 25, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> It is more like a D shaped female torx style. Dolmar has part numbers for 2 different screwdrivers one for the Zama and one for the Walbro carbs. We are forbidden to sell them over the counter-and were told that a red flag would fly if we tried to order bunches of them..........



Gotcha. So when I buy it from Craftsman or Snap-on,.... Everyone wins?


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2013)

rburg said:


> I believe the 570 replaced the 365 in the US when it came out. That did not last very long. The 575 replaced the 372 in the US at the same time.



I was thinking similar, that nails it I guess. I would imagine it cuts just fine if it is a stratocharged 365, just numbered differently, if that is the only significant difference.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 25, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> Gotcha. So when I buy it from Craftsman or Snap-on,.... Everyone wins?



I don't about that-Just that I can't retail them without worrying about big brother looking over my shoulder!:censored:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 25, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> It is more like a D shaped female torx style. Dolmar has part numbers for 2 different screwdrivers one for the Zama and one for the Walbro carbs. We are forbidden to sell them over the counter-and were told that a red flag would fly if we tried to order bunches of them..........



Just gimme 5 minutes with a caliper on one. We'll have options.

Might be an easier project for Mike on the mill though.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 25, 2013)

WetGunPowder said:


> I don't about that-Just that I can't retail them without worrying about big brother looking over my shoulder!:censored:





All because we live in a recently effed up tyranny state instead of the free country we were born into with the God given freedoms we were born with.



Mr. HE


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not hard to cut slots in the needle heads with a small high speed cutting disk. Also eBay has plenty of these drivers, and they're cheap.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> All because we live in a recently effed up tyranny state instead of the free country we were born into with the God given freedoms we were born with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So god prefers that our so called freedom gives us the right to completely destroy our environment. OK then.


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 25, 2013)

Popcorn time. opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 25, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> So god prefers that our so called freedom gives us the right to completely destroy our environment. OK then.



Essentially, yes. Our lives, _just like our world_, is ours to make the most or the least out of. Our actions by default are the results of our decisions based off of our prerogatives, which then lead their own consequences (also ours). The Constitution is very simple and plain and denotes what the Gov' CAN do which is very legally limited. Everything else is on us. I believe in being a good steward of the land, not being wasteful and in taking care of my family. If that means re-tuning my equipment as I see fit to better enable it's own longevity and ultimate output for my and everyone's benefit, so be it. If I re-tune a VW Jetta diesel to ultimately make a few more emissions per gallon, while making another 12-18 miles per gallon, I'm ultimately still doing the environment _and my wallet_, a favor. Seeing as you brought up God, _we will all be judged by Him in the end_. I could care less about other's judgement.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 25, 2013)

Back to equipment, 
I do need to pick up a pair of these. I may have one of these saws eventually and I DO have a pull-on pole-saw that a neighbor gave me to re-tune as it isn't running right. I think that it may have a small air leak, but it could be tuning or simply crap built-up from not being drained before being put away and very little run time over a long period. It only runs on mid to full choke and then not right. When you take the choke off, it leans out and dies and has the same stupid adjustment screws. Unfortunately I don't have a dremel or similar mini-cutoff tool.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't know why they made that model...
> 
> Was it a marketing idea that went afoul???
> 
> Not that they're bad, just sort of no home for them. Who would have been the targeted consumer group?



It was meant to replace the 365, but that did of course never happen....


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> Back to equipment,
> I do need to pick up a pair of these. I may have one of these saws eventually and I DO have a pull-on pole-saw that a neighbor gave me to re-tune as it isn't running right. I think that it may have a small air leak, but it could be tuning or simply crap built-up from not being drained before being put away and very little run time over a long period. It only runs on mid to full choke and then not right. When you take the choke off, it leans out and dies and has the same stupid adjustment screws. Unfortunately I don't have a dremel or similar mini-cutoff tool.



Use a slip on female spade connector. Slip the tubular connector end on over those splined screws, pinch it, maybe even a small drop of glue, then a small regular flatblade will work in the female connector part. Small size obviously.


----------



## naturelover (Sep 26, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


> So god prefers that our so called freedom gives us the right to completely destroy our environment. OK then.



But we are soooo good at it....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 26, 2013)

naturelover said:


> But we are soooo good at it....



Don't worry it won't take long and the problem is solved.... 

7


----------



## MRCo. (Sep 27, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> Don't worry it won't take long and the problem is solved....
> 
> 7



I heard a good quote: "Mother Nature has a way of dealing with her problems, and right now we are the problem." :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how modding my saw for better lingevuty and production is killing panda bears or melting ice caps 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyk (Sep 27, 2013)

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how modding my saw for better lingevuty and production is killing panda bears or melting ice caps
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



It probably isn't. And I'm not a huge fan of the EPA myself. However, I wonder what condition our environment would be if the EPA took your stance 40 years ago VS the protecting the environment and air quality stance it went with instead. Pollution has been declining since the EPA was formed, while the population has grown by more than 50%. Would your stance have had the same effect on the environment? God might judge you later, but in the meantime, as you sow, so shall you reap. Personally speaking, I am only leasing this spot. I don't intend to buy it  Man, hippies love it when I say that to them.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 29, 2013)

reindeer said:


> It probably isn't. And I'm not a huge fan of the EPA myself. However, I wonder what condition our environment would be if the EPA took your stance 40 years ago VS the protecting the environment and air quality stance it went with instead. Pollution has been declining since the EPA was formed, while the population has grown by more than 50%. Would your stance have had the same effect on the environment? God might judge you later, but in the meantime, as you sow, so shall you reap. Personally speaking, I am only leasing this spot. I don't intend to buy it  Man, hippies love it when I say that to them.



I agree with that. What I am totally against is the lack of sense and the runaway agenda of minimizing or eliminating via illegal decree, just about every method available to normal folks to better provide for themselves or attemp to be a bit more self sufficient. I don't abide by littering and trashing the environment. That said I won't artificially handicap myself to appease some washington liberal or environmental nut. Truth be told many would like to see human kind do away to "save" the planet. Sonewhere there is a middle ground between polluting like China and other countries and following the czarist model of California. Is artificially limiting/starving the power grid and making many people unemployed worth the "good" it does for the environment? When a genuinely viable, sustainable, reliable and more ecologically friendly alternative arrives for electricity is invented, I'll back it 110%. Until then the coal and Nuclear power we have now is much better then any of the current alternatives. 

Back to saws I would truly like to try this 6100.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

